# Urijah Faber or Forrest Griffen Sig Request



## Elite (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey guys.
I literally just joined the forum, and thought it'd be nice to have a good looking sig for me when I start using these forums. 

I don't have specifics on how I want it to look.

Any picture will work.
The size I'd like is 400 X 150
Colors, I don't care.
For text, once again, up to you. Your art, be creative.

Im sorry for my lack of specifics, but if you have any questions just ask.
Thanks guys, and im excited to be part of the forums.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Elite said:


> Hey guys.
> I literally just joined the forum, and thought it'd be nice to have a good looking sig for me when I start using these forums.
> 
> I don't have specifics on how I want it to look.
> ...


Only paid members can receive Signatures bud.. I'm going to close this, If you wish to become a paid member i will be glad to re-open it.


----------

